# looking for carpet plants



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

i'm looking for some plants that will cover my tank and are fairly easy to care for


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Echinodorus tenellus, Ranalisma rostrata


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dwarf sag is very nice as well for this IMO.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions guys. i'm getting some dwarf hairgrass on friday and im gonna try to get some Echinodorus tenellus after that


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

dwarf hairgrass is imo the best. it will cover your botton fairly quickly, so it doesn't really matter where you plant it. Just make sure its somewhere near the front because it is pretty short.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

dwarf harigrass is cool but make sure you're not running a low light tank like me. i tried it and it never really took off. i did like it though.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dwarf hairgrass can be a bit hard to get to grow sometimes... I am even having a bit of trouble getting it to grow in one of my tanks.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dh is good as is micro swords.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Dh is good as is micro swords.


IMO micro swords are a million times easier to grow and settle in to a tank faster.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for all the advice guys. i think im going to go for a mixture or everything you've said. ill post pics of it turns out well.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

How much light do you think would be enough to have these carpet like foreground plants? I'm wanting a few live plants but the main thing was something that could grow in some sand and cover the bottom of the tank.

After the bottom is covered you could crank up the powerhead and not have to worry about your sand. Then some people say "Why use sand then".... well... because I like it and its cheaper then gravel.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how do u guys gravel vac with this stuff in the substrate?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Echinodorus tenellus, Ranalisma rostrata


Dippy,
Can you post a picture of the Ranalisma rostrata?
I am also considering to change out my Glossos for something new.

Thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sure, Lane
Ranalisma rostrata:
(it's the foreground plant up front--looks like E tenellus, but smaller)


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW!!! I really like them.
Joe, do you have any?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Round Head said:


> WOW!!! I really like them.
> Joe, do you have any?


No... man, I want some too! lol! --Seriously, E tenellus 'micro' is great stuff too. It is smaller than E tenellus too, but the leaves turn purple-ish under intense light


----------

